# When do you wear a blazer/sportcoat?



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

While trying to decide whether or not to have patch pockets on my blazer, I suddenly realized I didn't know exactly when I was going to wear the thing, so it was hard to tell how "casual" I wanted it to look. I've had this vague sense that I want to start dressing better, and part of that means wearing a blazer or sportcoat sometimes even when not required.  But...when is that? But...when is that? I'm pretty sure I'm not going to throw on a jacket if my wife and I run out to the neighborhood diner at 1 a.m. because she has a craving for fried green beans. I'm equally sure I will indeed wear a jacket at any restaurant that's going to run at least $200 for two (in D.C.). Somewhere in there, though, there's a cutoff point. Nothing written in stone, no hard and fast rule, but...I want to establish some sort of guideline to get me started and get me used to the idea.

So what do you guys do? I've framed the matter in terms of dining out because that happens to be something I greatly enjoy, but you don't need to limit your response to types of restaurants. And I realize there aren't right and wrong answers in many cases, but again...I need a point of reference. When do you wear a blazer or sportcoat and when do you not?


----------



## d95035 (Feb 9, 2008)

I work in a Silicon Valley "business casual" (loosely defined) environment. My definition of business casual is sportcoat/blazer, no tie, so that's what I wear 95% of the time. I wear a suit and/or tie when the fancy hits me, and jeans/sweater in the rare event that I feel like it. I've come to the conclusion that jackets beat sweaters by 1) being way more elegant and 2) having pockets.

D


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

All the time, especially with khakis.

You might stop by BB's Bethesda or DC stores and see if they have any Golden Fleece blazers. The are not fused, handsewn, and made of Loro Piana's super 130s hopsack (great for the summer). You can also get some working button holes on the sleeve for a few extra dollars. Their sale runs through the weekend.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Loose On The Lead said:


> I'm equally sure I will indeed wear a jacket at any restaurant that's going to run at least $200 for two (in D.C.).


I dined out the other night at a French restaurant. I wore a navy three piece lounge with a DB coat, waistcoat and a bow tie.

I find a sports coat too casual for a nice restaurant - at least for my tastes.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

True, they are mostly daytime attire and a little schoolboyish.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> True, they are mostly daytime attire and a little schoolboyish.


Probably only if you've known someone at some point who wore a blazer in school.  For me, the schoolboy blazer is something I occasionally see in movies.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Beachcomber said:


> True, they are mostly daytime attire and a little schoolboyish.


While there are obviously times when a suit is more appropriate, to dismiss a blazer/sport coat as being only for daytime wear is inconsistent with how most men wear them. My blazer and sport coats get worn all the time while my suits see much less frequent wear. My sport coats dress up jeans/khakis and go great with wool pants and an open collared shirt for even dressier casual wear, night or day.

As for being "schoolboyish", I'm not even sure where that statement is coming from.

Cruiser


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

I am a fairly conservative person, at least in matters of taste. Nevertheless, I find the notion that a sports / odd jacket is too infromal for dining at a restaurant simply anachronistic in a charming but somewhat unrealistic way.

I work in a "business (very) casual (because mainly scientific)" environment and wear a suit four days a week nevertheless, including three-piece and double-breasted, which for my average co-worker counts as positively eccentric and bordering on the costumey, I gather.

Nevertheless, I get a lot of wear out of my admittedly extensive collection of odd jackets and trousers. I wear them each Friday to the office - with tie if a client or senior management meeting is on the agenda, without if spent at my desk or with my team only - as well as in the evenings (to restaurants, sorry, Sator, to private invitations unless something more formal is de rigeur, and when I meet frineds for a drink out) or during the weekend ( more or less any occasion from childrens' birthday parties through saturday lunch at our tennis club to private daytime or evening invitations).

To your question, I don't believe - and this might be a European thing - that the pocket shape you select will really matter. My assumption is that an odd jacket is a rather informal piece of clothing anyway, but of course more formal than the ubiquitous sans jacket (T-)shirt and trousers combo; whether you go for patch or any other pocket style will hardly make a difference - you will always be better dressed than approx. 90% of the other people attending the occasion (whatever that might be) and the few Sators amongst your contemporaries will be difficult to satisfy anyway...

By the way, I very much enjoy and appreciate Sator's contributions - always thoroughly learned in the best possible meaning and highly entertaining at the same time.

dE


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh, and by the way, I believe patch pockets are the proper style on a true blazer, anyway.

dE


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll wear it anyplace coat and tie are required (or I just feel like wearing them) short of an interview or a funeral.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Des Esseintes said:


> To your question, I don't believe - and this might be a European thing - that the pocket shape you select will really matter. My assumption is that an odd jacket is a rather informal piece of clothing anyway, but of course more formal than the ubiquitous sans jacket (T-)shirt and trousers combo; whether you go for patch or any other pocket style will hardly make a difference


Thanks. I didn't want to limit the discussion to the pocket issue, but it is a concern of mine. I'd rather not choose one kind of pocket (or any other option, for that matter), thinking that I'll be wearing the blazer primarily for one sort of occasion, and then, once I have it, find that I'm wearing it much more often than I'd expected for a completely different sort of occasion...and suddenly realize that it's not entirely appropriate. Of course, this is part of why you'd own many different jackets instead of just one or two. For the time being, though, I'd like to have two quality jackets--one for warmer weather (the blazer) and one for cooler weather (to be determined)--that fit me really well, as opposed to a bunch of decent ones.



> By the way, I very much enjoy and appreciate Sator's contributions - always thoroughly learned in the best possible meaning and highly entertaining at the same time.


Yep. I doubt that I'll ever dress like he does, but I always read what he writes, and when he expresses an opinion that I myself already held, I feel a weird sense of victory or something. :icon_smile: There are a few other guys like that.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll wear it anyplace coat and tie are required (or I just feel like wearing them) short of an interview or a funeral.


That's how I envision my own habits will be, too, but the specifics of the parenthetical are hard to predict. What are some of the more casual situations in which you "just feel like wearing" a blazer/sportcoat?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Work, for one. I am not required to dress much beyond shirt and slacks business casual. About three to four days a week I'll wear a tie or coat and tie.

Church is another one. I wear coat and tie to church (I am an elder) except I will skip the coat in the summer in our church which is not air-conditioned. No one really forces me to do this. Once in awhile when I'm distributing communion, I'll wear a suit. (I only own one suit, so I don't wear it frequently. When I need it, I need it to be available.)


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

To restuarants, movies,friends house, grocery store, and today to the thrift shop..because the weather turned cool, where I found in my size a silk/ wool BB which I purchased.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

My teaching job doesn't have m(any) dress requirements, but I'll always wear shirt and tie, unless the temp goes beyond 80. I'll go through phases when I will wear suits for a few weeks straight, then slacks with a blazer or sport coat for a few weeks straight. I think you can be more "artsy" ,if you will, by ditching the suit and wearing a funky "blazer/slacks" combo. Friday I always wear denim, still with shirt and tie, and throw the blazer over top. As I like to express my creativity with my dress, I suppose I prefer to wear a blazer more often than a suit...gives me more options and more to tweak and play with.

EDIT** But that doesn't answer your query does it? I'd wear the blazer anywhere I'd wear a suit (save a wedding/funeral/"formal" (in the common man's sense of the word, not the satorialist's) dinners).


----------



## justdoip (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty much any time I go out in public, except for the rare occasions when I am required to wear a suit.

First post!!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Typically when guys ask me this question I recommend getting a single breasted navy sport coat...to give it a little extra edge, I like brown horn buttons...depending on how "trendy" you are maybe a ticket pocket, side vents, slanted pockets, maybe even pick/edge stitching, contrasting lining...make it fun, keep it classy and versatile and you will be surprised how often you wear it...you can wear it casually to a bar with jeans or pair it with a nice pair of trousers and wear it to dinner...if you are business/cubical casual at work, you should have blazer or sport coat handy in case you need to upgrade your outfit in a pinch. The other great thing about this jacket is you can wear it as outerwear during the in-between seasons...it really is a "must have" in every guy's closet!


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Typically when guys ask me this question I recommend getting a single breasted navy sport coat...to give it a little extra edge, I like brown horn buttons...depending on how "trendy" you are maybe a ticket pocket, side vents, slanted pockets, maybe even pick/edge stitching, contrasting lining...make it fun, keep it classy and versatile and you will be surprised how often you wear it...you can wear it casually to a bar with jeans or pair it with a nice pair of trousers and wear it to dinner...if you are business/cubical casual at work, you should have blazer or sport coat handy in case you need to upgrade your outfit in a pinch. The other great thing about this jacket is you can wear it as outerwear during the in-between seasons...it really is a "must have" in every guy's closet!


She nailed it. While all the "dudes" above have good points, TWG describes the real life of a blazer.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Typically when guys ask me this question I recommend getting a single breasted navy sport coat...


Thanks. For whatever reason, I think I would like to have a true blazer, whatever that means. So that either changes or brings into question much of what you suggest...which is fine, since you didn't know I wanted a true blazer, and besides that, I'm not even certain you were addressing me specifically.  Still, I have a "vent" and a question.



> to give it a little extra edge, I like brown horn buttons...depending on how "trendy" you are maybe a ticket pocket, side vents,


The side-vs.-center issue is particularly frustrating for me. I don't think either looks better on my body than the other, and neither I, nor my BB salesperson, nor my wife, has much of a preference otherwise. I have to pick something, and I hate making arbitrary decisions!



> slanted pockets,


How come? They might be a non-starter on a blazer, but I'm curious to know why you recommend them for a versatile sportcoat. Is it just that they're convenient for hands? Or is it (also?) aesthetic?


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you saying neither vent looks better on you compared to non-vented? If so I think I understand what you are seeing. Non-vent seems to look sharper but they aren't practical. Maybe try the different vents on while walking around and sitting and see whats one is more comfortable?

I bought my first round of sport jackets with center vents because I like sitting down while wearing them and they were the most common. But when I buy one now I prefer side-vents. I buy lower cost RTW and side-vents are a bit harder to find unfortunately.

What do you mean by true blazer? DB with brass buttons? And one of those captain's hats?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

PittDoc said:


> She nailed it. While all the "dudes" above have good points, TWG describes the real life of a blazer.


Not only do I also agree with what TWG says about the navy blazer, but I've essentially already said it. I posted this in February about my navy blazer:



> I have two and they are exactly alike. The reason I have two is because this is the single most frequently worn jacket I own, and one serves as an emergency stand-by in case something unfortunate were to happen to the other one. I wear them with everything from jeans and sneakers to khakis to any of several pairs of wool pants. By far my favorite item of tailored clothing.


I bring this up for two reasons. One is to point out what good taste TWG has. :icon_smile_big: The second reason is to caution against suggesting the wearing of such a garment with jeans. Some here will label you a troll for that.

Cruiser


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have different categories of sports jackets:

Good ones, occupying in my mind the same general territory as a suit.

OK ones, probably from a thrift shop, and it won't kill me if I spill something on them.

Beaters. These are casual outwear, as far as I'm concerned, not really different than a windbreaker or parka.

In clement weather, if I'm out, chances are I am wearing a sports jacket.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

SkySov said:


> Are you saying neither vent looks better on you compared to non-vented?


No, I'm saying that neither side vents nor center vents looks better on my body type. It comes down to just personal preference, I think, and I don't have a personal preference. So the decision comes down to stuff like, well, I can make this a classic American blazer, and therefore a center vent might make sense. On the other hand, side vents are a bit less common and I'd be taking more advantage of going MTM, so...and back and forth like that. 

I'm pretty sure I don't want ventless.



> What do you mean by true blazer?


I mean not a navy sportcoat. In this case, I'm not worried about super-strict definitions, but a navy jacket with brown horn buttons and slanted pockets is probably not going to be considered a blazer in this forum.



> DB with brass buttons?


SB with silver oxide, perhaps. My wedding band and my eyeglass frames will always be silverish in color, hence the choice of button color. I don't really have a problem with mixing metals, but as long as I happen to know in advance that my accessories will always be silverish, and I'm going to get metal buttons, I might as well match them up.



> And one of those captain's hats?


I could see getting a nautical design on the buttons to have some fun with it, but yeah, a captain's hat would be taking things too far! Then again, if I could have a parrot...but wait, that's only for pirates, darn it....


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> I have different categories of sports jackets:
> 
> Good ones, occupying in my mind the same general territory as a suit.
> 
> ...


Right, and I might one day go to a model like that, but for now, let's say you had only one jacket for warmer weather and one jacket for cooler weather. Both were MTM, so not exactly what you'd want to use as beaters (unless the price of MTM is negligible for you, which it is not for me). When would you wear a jacket in that case?

I don't think I could easily get away with wearing a sportcoat all the time at this point. There would be too much dissonance between what I was wearing and what my wife was wearing. Maybe her tastes will change over time, but for now, it would be uncomfortable. Plus, I have a hard time imagining that I'd want to wear any sort of outerwear in peak-summer DC heat and humidity.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

To the guys who paid me the compliments - Thanks!! 

To the OP:

1. Button recommendation - you can always switch buttons, no big deal...go with what you like...as long as the coat is solid navy the buttons are what determine if it is a blazer or sport coat. (metal makes a blazer, everything else makes a sport coat)

2. Regarding the vent - vents are funny...if you have some "junk in the trunk" and a higher seat you will have problems with a center vent popping...if you have a fat, wide can you may have problems with the side vents not lying flat...good tailoring can only do so much...if you have a big, wide, high butt - go no vent ...while you are noticing side vents more in the stores now, they are not a trend that goes in and out - go with what you like and with what compliments your shape....one other thing about the vent...if you are still up in the air use the clues from the rest of the jacket to decide...for example...if you go with slant pockets and or a ticket pocket, side vents are a better match (my opinion, not a rule)

3. There is no reason for slanted pockets other than aesthetics - some like it, some don't

4. PLEASE DO NOT get a double breasted jacket if you are only going to have one!! They look horrible open

Finally, if you can afford it and don't mind spending the money, go the MTM route...this jacket will get more use than you can possibly imagine and the cheapest garment you have is the one you wear the most and the most expensive is the one that sits in your closet unworn! 

Good luck, let us know what you decide or message me if you have any more questions (I might miss a post)


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> 2. [...] ...for example...if you go with slant pockets and or a ticket pocket, side vents are a better match (my opinion, not a rule)


So no slant pockets or ticket pocket -> center vent? I understand that it's just your opinion and not a rule. Is there a reason for it?



> Finally, if you can afford it and don't mind spending the money, go the MTM route...this jacket will get more use than you can possibly imagine and the cheapest garment you have is the one you wear the most and the most expensive is the one that sits in your closet unworn!


I agree entirely, and I am indeed doing MTM. That's why I'm worrying (happily) over the details. On one hand, it's a bit scary to go MTM on my first decent jacket. On the other hand, I'm kind of an odd fit, and I want to feel good in the garment. I want this to be a positive experience so that I'm not discouraged from wearing a sportcoat in the future.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Loose On The Lead said:


> So no slant pockets or ticket pocket -> center vent? I understand that it's just your opinion and not a rule. Is there a reason for it?
> 
> I agree entirely, and I am indeed doing MTM. That's why I'm worrying (happily) over the details. On one hand, it's a bit scary to go MTM on my first decent jacket. On the other hand, I'm kind of an odd fit, and I want to feel good in the garment. I want this to be a positive experience so that I'm not discouraged from wearing a sportcoat in the future.


There is no reason for my opinion, I just like consistency in style (to SOME degree)...when I think slant pockets, ticket pocket, I think a bit more "fashion forward" and when I think about vents, I think of side vents as a bit more "fashion forward" (which if you go by the "rules" that is not true...goes back to personal preference)...when I think of a center vent, I think conservative (my dad likes center vent - although I JUST got him to order a suit with side vents...baby steps  )

Since you are going the MTM route, do some sort of contrasting lining...burgundy is my favorite on a navy jacket (and sort of my trademark with my clients)...also, ask whoever is making the jacket for you to provide some button choices...even if you want to go with gold buttons, there are lots of options out there - they cost a bit more, but I think are worth it.

We fully expect to see pictures when you finally get this jacket!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> when I think of a center vent, I think conservative (my dad likes center vent - although I JUST got him to order a suit with side vents...baby steps  )


Just think TWG, maybe someday you can get him in a ventless suit and he will really look sharp. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Just think TWG, maybe someday you can get him in a ventless suit and he will really look sharp. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Ventless is my last choice


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

SB blazer for weekend lunches at resturants, depending on the shirt sometimes with a tie but sometimes without.

DB (yo ho ho me harties):icon_smile_big: for daytime funtions like a wedding I recently attended.
It worked, the few guys in suits were in boring black or dark greys the rest dressed like they were going out for coffee at Macdonalds.

I drew favourable comments from the ladies for going the extra effort. I paired it with a pink shirt, stiped tie and cuffed grey slacks.

It was quoted somewhere that a Navy blazer is the the male equivelent of the LBD (little black dress) and is a staple in your wardrobe.

I have no real preference to vents as my mother used to call me the "bumless wonder":icon_smile_big: so I don't need to hide anything. I do think double vented is more comfortable for sitting etc. No vents if you plan on standing a lot.

Patch pockets do make the jacket more casual, I prefer flapped that can be either put in or left out to change the look.

Mychael


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I have two blue blazers for different times of the year and the both have patch pockets with flaps.

Although perhaps a tad less formal, I believe that patch pockets and metal or even enamel buttons are the things that make the garment look like a blazer and not an orphaned suit jacket.

If you want to stay away from gold buttons, consider pewter buttons. For an interesting array of buttons, you might look at Ben Silver or https://www.bensonandclegg.com/shop.html

I prefer a center vent as I don't care for the way the skirt of the jacket sometimes flaps with side vents, and I think it is more traditional. Others prefer side vents because they don't like the way a center vent flaps. I don't think you can go wrong with either style.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

I wore a blazer to dinner at the Ritz Carlton this evening. Every other man in the dining room was similarly attired.


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

Vents to me are very body type dependent. I know the trads on this forum love the center vent. I'm a skinny Asian so ventless actually looks better on me. Double vents maybe depending on the suit, but ventless really does it for those with the skinny butt.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Even though single vents are what folks seem to expect to see, I'd recommend double vents. We've had any number of threads discussing how not to look like a security guard in a blazer - security guards don't wear side vents. Niether, incidentally, do they have slanted or ticket pockets...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Loose On The Lead said:


> Right, and I might one day go to a model like that, but for now, let's say you had only one jacket for warmer weather and one jacket for cooler weather. Both were MTM, so not exactly what you'd want to use as beaters (unless the price of MTM is negligible for you, which it is not for me). When would you wear a jacket in that case?
> 
> I don't think I could easily get away with wearing a sportcoat all the time at this point. There would be too much dissonance between what I was wearing and what my wife was wearing. Maybe her tastes will change over time, but for now, it would be uncomfortable. Plus, I have a hard time imagining that I'd want to wear any sort of outerwear in peak-summer DC heat and humidity.


I grew up in Northern Virginia, so I know about that weather. Not sport-coat friendly.

Although summer gets pretty brutal in the Northeast, too, and to some extent I have learned to "think cool," and avoid getting overheated. But that's a thread for the Zen Master forum.

But if I had two jackets, a warm and a cold, I'd wear them to obvious things like church or dinner parties, and maybe not so obvious things such as a first date (no tie).

I'm not married, so you're on your own there.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> I grew up in Northern Virginia, so I know about that weather. Not sport-coat friendly.
> 
> Although summer gets pretty brutal in the Northeast, too, and to some extent I have learned to "think cool," and avoid getting overheated. But that's a thread for the Zen Master forum.
> 
> ...


I live in NoVA too, and I agree. However, I do wear tweed sports jackets when it's cold in winter and it would look odd for me to go about inside wearing my waxed cotton coat. Additionally, I wear a linen jacket in the warmer months when I know that I've got to carry things and need pockets..


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Urgh. Double post. Skip to the next one.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Even though single vents are what folks seem to expect to see, I'd recommend double vents. We've had any number of threads discussing how not to look like a security guard in a blazer - security guards don't wear side vents. Niether, incidentally, do they have slanted or ticket pockets...


Right, but those same threads (not sure if there were really more than one big one) seemed to conclude that security-guard blazers, essentially being uniforms the guards are forced to wear, tend to be cheap and to fit poorly. (By "cheap", I don't just mean price--I primarily mean materials and construction. Feel free to get a nice blazer as cheaply as you can!) My blazer will be well made by comparison with what a guard would wear, so I'm not worried about that.

I'm sure you're right about slanted and ticket pockets. But there have also been threads where some have opined that a blazer--as opposed to a navy sportcoat--shouldn't have slanted pockets. Ticket pockets are a tougher call, but I think I will go with a simpler look. At this point, though, I do expect my cooler-weather jacket, whenever I buy it, to have a ticket pocket. What the heck.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

bluesmobile_440 said:


> Vents to me are very body type dependent. I know the trads on this forum love the center vent. I'm a skinny Asian so ventless actually looks better on me. Double vents maybe depending on the suit, but ventless really does it for those with the skinny butt.


I'm not overweight, but my rear is more flat than skinny, I think. I remember someone once posting that there are two possible problems with side vents. One is that if your rear sticks out too much, your jacket will look like it has an awning. But also, if your rear is too flat, your jacket will look like it has a mud flap. Neither is attractive.

My salesperson at BB thought the mud-flap issue would mainly be a problem for someone with a sway back or with really outstanding posture, like someone with a military background (and a flat butt). He didn't think it was a problem for me.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

I should start a thread pretending I'm a security guard who's afraid of looking like a schoolboy.

(I'm not making fun of you, Sledge.)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Back to the original question:

I wear a blazer/sport jacket in any situation that doesn't call for a suit, including casual friday's at work, casual dining, social gatherings, shopping, etc. The general exception is when the summer weather gets unbearable.

Oh yes, most everything I own has a center vent.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder whether it might be worth pointing out that many would not conceptualize "blazer/sportcoat" as a single entity or class. You, Loose on the Lead, have indicated a disinterest in strict definitions, but it might be worth noting the following:

1. Strictly speaking, a blazer is a navy jacket with brass (or perhaps metal or enamelled) buttons. However, usage seems to have moved towards almost any plain-colored odd jacket. Thus, many would characterize your 'navy with horn buttons' jacket as a blazer. Many would also characterize a plain brown, olive, black, or burgundy odd jacket as a blazer.

2. Much more importantly, however, I see blazers (let's consider any plain navy jacket as such) as falling into a category between sportcoats (or sports jackets as we call them in Canada) on the more casual side and suits on the more dressy/formal side. Thus, I wouldn't wear a blazer in a casual context, where a tweed or patterned sportcoat, with or without tie, would be more appropriate, nor in a dressier context, where a suit would be called for. There are situations, though, where a blazer is just exactly right--non-business or -formal occasions where a slightly dressier look is desired than provided by a sportcoat. Church might be an example. As an academic, I might wear one to a university meeting or presentation I was making (although not normally when teaching). Perhaps a meeting or occasion that would normally call for a suit, but at which you know that most people will be casually dressed.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Roger said:


> I wonder whether it might be worth pointing out that many would not conceptualize "blazer/sportcoat" as a single entity or class. You, Loose on the Lead, have indicated a disinterest in strict definitions,


No, no, I am interested in strict definitions--very much so. I just meant that I wasn't going to get brass buttons just because they were required for the most strictly defined blazer.



> but it might be worth noting the following:
> 
> 1. Strictly speaking, a blazer is a navy jacket with brass (or perhaps metal or enamelled) buttons. However, usage seems to have moved towards almost any plain-colored odd jacket. Thus, many would characterize your 'navy with horn buttons' jacket as a blazer. Many would also characterize a plain brown, olive, black, or burgundy odd jacket as a blazer.


Right. There is no unanimity here. However, I think you'd be hard-pressed to come up with a reasonable yet rigorous definition of "sportcoat" that would clearly exclude a blazer.



> 2. Much more importantly, however, I see blazers (let's consider any plain navy jacket as such) as falling into a category between sportcoats (or sports jackets as we call them in Canada) on the more casual side and suits on the more dressy/formal side.


Unless the category is "tailored clothing", how would you lump jackets in with jacket+pants combinations? Those are clearly different groupings. You might be fine with your spectrum of dressiness, but that's not the same thing as defining "blazer" and "sportcoat".



> Thus, I wouldn't wear a blazer in a casual context, where a tweed or patterned sportcoat, with or without tie, would be more appropriate,


This seems inconsistent with your blazer definition above. You say a blazer is any plain-colored jacket. So a greenish jacket with patch pockets is less casual than a charcoal herringbone jacket with besom pockets? You did say to think in terms of a navy blazer, but even then...well, you tell me. I am mostly ignorant on these matters.



> nor in a dressier context, where a suit would be called for. There are situations, though, where a blazer is just exactly right--non-business or -formal occasions where a slightly dressier look is desired than provided by a sportcoat. Church might be an example. As an academic, I might wear one to a university meeting or presentation I was making (although not normally when teaching). Perhaps a meeting or occasion that would normally call for a suit, but at which you know that most people will be casually dressed.


Thanks for that clarification. Your view of when a blazer should be worn seems a bit different than what most have been saying, but (a) I might be misinterpreting them a little or (b) you might just be reasonably disagreeing. Either way, I will take your advice into consideration. In fact, it might be almost exactly how I end up wearing the thing, given what I wrote early about dissonance with my wife's attire. I think a tailored jacket would look out of place next to someone dressed very casually, so I'd likely end up wearing it only when she dressed up a little...and those occasions might be very close to those you describe. Maybe I'd wear it slightly more liberally than you, hence my leaning toward patch pockets and perhaps a somewhat lighter than true navy blue.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

KenR said:


> I wear a blazer/sport jacket in any situation that doesn't call for a suit, including casual friday's at work, casual dining, social gatherings, shopping, etc.


Could you please describe the blazer you wear for casual dining, social gatherings, and shopping?


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Up until about a year ago, I never owned a "proper" blazer. I had a few sport coats (one in gray that I still regret losing one drunken night).

As a signing bonus for a company I was representing I got a credit line at a clothing store in town, and got some shirts, suits, and the boss was ADAMANT that I get a navy blazer. The tailor recommended navy bone buttons, and a center vent.

Now, I am a big dude, but I have never considered that I could or couldn't rock the side vents -- BUT the side vent IMO, is much more formal, or at least will make people look at you like you are "dressed up."

I've spent some time in DC, and I live in Bama, so I fully understand your reticence to wear a blazer in peak summer season. In the summer, unless I have meetings, I dress way down.

That said, throughout fall, winter and spring -- let's say October - Memorial Day -- I wore my blazer 4 times a week. If I wasn't meeting with "important people" but still needed to dress for the occasional out of office meeting, I would just put on chinos, an ocbd, tie or no tie and my now-trusty blue blazer.

If I am taking the wife out to dinner at some place a step above Outback, I will probably wear it, and since it never really gets COLD in Alabama, I would wear it as a light jacket most nights (even weekends) during the aforementioned fall - late spring time frame.

You'll know when you won't want to wear it -- I wear a red and black fleece and white ocbd to tailgate parties in the fall, and a thick sweater or *gasp* 2 button henley to go drink beer in my buddy's back yard and not look like I am putting on airs.

I say all this to say: decide what you want and get one, you shan't regret it. After years of resisting the blazer, it's become my go to accoutrement.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Loose On The Lead said:


> Could you please describe the blazer you wear for casual dining, social gatherings, and shopping?


A typical Brooks blazer in navy. Loro Piano fabric, 2 button darted, without patch pockets. Goes with most everything. I just throw it on when I'm heading out the door. If not that, then I'm wearing a (usually tweed) sport jacket.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

work = suit
vehicle and home maintenance = coveralls or dickies
blazer = everything in between


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a quick question if you guys dont mind.
Does this coat falls into the category of blazer?sports coat?



I'll appreciate your help.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a sportscoat, and not a particularly nice one IMO - sorry!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Xhine23 said:


> I have a quick question if you guys dont mind.
> Does this coat falls into the category of blazer?sports coat?
> 
> I'll appreciate your help.


This is a sport coat. A blazer will be solid (or with a very wide bold stripe, a kind not really seen anymore) with metal buttons.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Typically when guys ask me this question I recommend getting a single breasted navy sport coat...to give it a little extra edge, I like brown horn buttons...depending on how "trendy" you are maybe a ticket pocket, side vents, slanted pockets, maybe even pick/edge stitching, contrasting lining...make it fun, keep it classy and versatile and you will be surprised how often you wear it...you can wear it casually to a bar with jeans or pair it with a nice pair of trousers and wear it to dinner...if you are business/cubical casual at work, you should have blazer or sport coat handy in case you need to upgrade your outfit in a pinch. The other great thing about this jacket is you can wear it as outerwear during the in-between seasons...it really is a "must have" in every guy's closet!


I own 2 jackets similar to what's described above and wear them both _a lot_:

(1) a SB blazer in navy, two shades lighter than midnight navy, 8.5-9 oz. wool, notch lapel, 3B-rolled to 2, smoked MOP buttons, ticket pocket, hacking pockets, side vents, half lined in dark blue-gray. I don't like metal buttons, but horn buttons signal "orphaned suit coat" and I like MOP buttons a lot. This is my "summer" blazer to wear for events when a suit would be just a little too dressy. I find I wear it to church very often, I travel with it, and it's my go-to jacket for conference presentations.

(2) an Air Force blue basketweave SB jacket, notch lapel, 2-button, with brown-tinted MOP buttons, ticket pocket, side vents, 1/2-lined in bright blue. The lighter color and textured weave make this a casual jacket that I wear with odd trousers and even jeans.

I wrote this to emphasize that before you decide on features such as patch pockets, etc., you should decide when you're most likely to wear your blazer. Then, I suggest you choose features to hit the formality level you want now and plan on buying at least one more blazer for other uses. Navy blazers really are incredibly versatile, so much so that I think you'll end up with more than one (I also have a heavier weight navy blazer for winter wear).

Edit: I'm surprised that no one mentioned MOP buttons yet. They're a common alternative to the metal or enamel buttons commonly found on navy blazers.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

thinman said:


> I own 2 jackets similar to what's described above and wear them both _a lot_:
> 
> (1) a SB blazer in navy, two shades lighter than midnight navy, 8.5-9 oz. wool, notch lapel, 3B-rolled to 2, smoked MOP buttons, ticket pocket, hacking pockets, side vents, half lined in dark blue-gray. I don't like metal buttons, but horn buttons signal "orphaned suit coat" and I like MOP buttons a lot. This is my "summer" blazer to wear for events when a suit would be just a little too dressy. I find I wear it to church very often, I travel with it, and it's my go-to jacket for conference presentations.
> 
> (2) an Air Force blue basketweave SB jacket, notch lapel, 2-button, with brown-tinted MOP buttons, ticket pocket, side vents, 1/2-lined in bright blue. The lighter color and textured weave make this a casual jacket that I wear with odd trousers and even jeans.


These both sound like beautiful jackets! I have considered putting MOP buttons on one of my blazers, but I fear they would look out of place in a more formal setting and would not work year round thus limiting the blazer to summer wear.


----------



## ChriO (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought about what buttons to choose as well. In the end I decided to go with ox blood coloured vegetable ivory. While those buttons are inconspicuous in dim light they are not far behind metal buttons in shininess when the light hits them.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> ...depending on how "trendy" you are maybe a ticket pocket, side vents, slanted pockets, maybe even pick/edge stitching, contrasting lining...make it fun, keep it classy and versatile and you will be surprised how often you wear it...


I LIKE THIS ADVICE!!!....oh wait, I already buy most of my suits and jackets in this style. (I am falling in love with my reflection in your eyes.)

I've always liked side vents because it gives more of an hour glass shape. Some guys hate that, and it is bad if you have titan buttocks or hips, but ventless suits are just too drably draped for my likes, and they get crinkled easily in the course of a day at the office.


----------

